# 2016 Season



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

Another bass season in the books, and I am already looking ahead till next year. I am a NON-Boater living in the Twinsburg area, which is near Cleveland, I am looking for a partner for next years tourneys I would like to stay in my area however I moved here from Columbus and familiar with the lakes down their as well.
West Harbor is the same for me use to have a house in Lakeside, however my Erie knowledge is limited to Walleye and Sheaphead. I am interested in that GLLS that is going on.
I have my own gear and vehicle, I use to have a boat till the outboard blew up 2 years ago so I know how to back in and realize the expense of having boat so I have no issues with splitting entry fees and gas.

Thank you for reading my post I hope to hear from at least one person, good luck to the remaining championship contenders as always tight lines

Contact:
Travis Whaley
[email protected]
614-394-2601 Call / Text


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Message sent


----------

